# I do give a fuck



## mdrquoi

The opposite of "I don't give a fuck" in English is "I (do) give a fuck". It's not really said much except in informal contexts like this:

Person 1: I don't give a fuck.
Person 2: Well guess what, I do give a fuck.

Is there a way to say this in French? For example, an opposite of "je m'en branle", "j'en ai rien à foutre", etc that still contains part of the phrase in it?


----------



## VincentR

We'd say : "J'en ai quelque chose à foutre."


----------



## MickaelV

VincentR is right.
"Je m’en fous.
– Ouais bah tu sais quoi, moi j’en ai quelque chose à foutre."
("moi je" allows for the same type of emphasis as the verb "do" in your original sentence)


----------



## DearPrudence

Or you could say something like this:
*"Ouais, et bah moi, je m'en fous pas."*


----------



## Nicomon

There is also :

«_ Eh bien figure-toi donc que moi, je m'en fous pas_. »


----------



## catheng06

"Je m'en fous" 
"Et ben , pas moi !!!"


----------



## mdrquoi

Merci, tout le monde!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I'm not sure that "Eh ben moi, je m'en fous pas." is the opposite of "Je m'en fous." It seems to me that it's not quite the same as "I don't give a fuck." - "Well, I do!" because "I don't give a fuck." is negative, whereas "Je m'en fous." is affirmative, no? (I'm just an Anglosaxophone, though.)


----------



## DearPrudence

catheng06 said:


> "Je m'en fous"
> "Et ben , pas moi !!!"






ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I'm not sure that "Eh ben moi, je m'en fous pas." is the opposite of "Je m'en fous." It seems to me that it's not quite the same as "I don't give a fuck." - "Well, I do!" because "I don't give a fuck." is negative, whereas "Je m'en fous." is affirmative, no? Perhaps "Eh ben moi, je m'en fous!" - ? (I'm just an Anglosaxophone, though.)


I am not sure I am following you 
*"je m'en fous" : "I don't give a fuck"*
so the opposite is:
*"je m'en fous pas" : "I give a fuck"*


----------



## Nicomon

catheng06 said:


> "Je m'en fous"
> "Eh ben , pas moi !!!"


While I agree that it's perfectly natural,  that to me would be in English.
_
- I don't give a fuck.
- Well, *I* do.   _

Whereas the original was :  _Well guess what, I do give a fuck.  _
So it depends whether or not mdrquoi wants  to translate _guess what _and then repeat _fuck... _or not.


----------



## janpol

On peut aussi dire comme Chirac : "Ca m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre".


----------



## joelooc

janpol said:


> "Ca m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre".


une trouvaille de Bernard Pons à l'origine.


----------



## Itisi

VincentR said:


> We'd say : "J'en ai quelque chose à foutre."



Person No 2 did not say, 'Well,_ I_ do!'


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

DP #9: I've edited my post to eliminate that part. It's the affirmative/negative forms that got me wondering.

OK, "Moi, je m'en fous pas!" is a reply expressing the opposite of "Je m'en fous." for "I do [give a fuck about] (whatever).", but I don't think we'd say "[X], je m'en fous pas." as a 'stand-alone' affirmative statement as we wouldn't say "I really give a fuck about [X]." in EN; would you, FR speakers? 

(Edited for clarity.)


----------



## Nicomon

_J'en ai rien à foutre.
Eh bien *moi*, tu sauras, j'en ai quelque chose à foutre. _

_Je m'en fous.
Eh bien figure-toi  que *moi*, je m'en fous pas. 
_
To me, both work fort the short dialogue stated in the initial post. 





> Person 1: I don't give a fuck.
> Person 2: Well guess what, I do give a fuck.


But in my opinion, there should be a parallel.
Either _ rien à foutre / quelque chose à foutre_   OR _m'en fous / m'en fous pas.    _

But I agree that we wouldn't normally say  : _ X, je m'en fous pas, _as a stand alone.   At least I wouldn't.


----------



## beri

Attention, c’est bien *eh bah / eh bien * et non et bah / et bien , même si ces graphies sont *très* répandues (90 % ?) sur Internet.

I do give a fuck:
Eh bien moi, je n’en ai pas rien à foutre.
Eh bien moi, je ne m’en fous/cogne/tamponne pas.
Eh bien moi (si), j’en ai quelque chose à foutre.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Dear FR speakers, could I ask for clarification on a point: is there a difference between "Je m'en fous." ("I don't give a fuck/damn.") and "Je n'ai rien à foutre" ("It's none of my (damn, etc.) business." (or maybe "It's no skin off my ass/nose.")? Thanks.


----------



## janpol

Je ne pense qu'il y ait de différence : "fous" et "foutre" doivent être le même verbe à connotation sexuelle qui s'est perdue ."j'en ai rien à foutre semble cependant manifester plus de mauvaise humeur.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Merci, janpol.


----------



## JClaudeK

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> is there a difference between "Je m'en fous." ("I don't give a fuck/damn.") and "Je n'ai rien à foutre"


Oui, pour moi il y a une nette différence de degré et de ton.

"Je m'en fous." - même dans la bouche d'un enfant, ça ne choque (plus) personne.

En revanche
"J(e n') en ai rien à foutre." est beaucoup plus grossier. Si j'entendais ça dans la bouche d'un enfant, je serais choqué (et me dirais "Quelle mauvaise éducation ! D'où il sort, celui-là ?").


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Et merci à toi aussi, JCK. Mais il me semble que tu et janpol n'êtes pas tout à fait d'accord...


----------



## JClaudeK

Yes, indeed.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ou aurais-je dû dire "...toi et janpol ne sont pas tout à fait d'accord"?


----------



## JClaudeK

Un mélange des deux:
"Toi et janpol, vous n'êtes pas tout à fait d'accord."


----------



## catheng06

Et si on tentait : 

" je m'en fous"
" et ben tu sais quoi ?!  pas moi / ce n'est pas mon cas"  

??


----------



## Itisi

'I do give a fuck' ne se dit pas habituellement, et ne peut être rendu que par 'j'en ai quelque chose à foutre', qui ne se dit pas habituellement non plus.


----------



## catheng06

Le "do" ici n'est il pas une forme d'insistance ?? (même pour insister sur le contraire ?)


----------



## Itisi

*Catheng*, oui, mais, 'do' ou pas 'do', on ne dit pas normalement 'I give a fuck', !


----------



## catheng06

dit on alors "I don't give a fuck" 

French native and poor English, sorry ....


----------



## Itisi

catheng06 said:


> dit on alors "I don't give a fuck"


 On le dit, en effet, quand l'occasion se présente !


----------



## catheng06




----------

